# ?? - Can two DCC controllers be hooked to one layout?



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't messed with trains for a while, but decided that since my racing career looked to be over, I needed a new hobby... been reading up on DCC for the past several days... one question I have had was, would it be possible to have two DCC units hooked into a layout? Like, I know the Bachmann system is a beginner unit, but say you had two of the commanders (not the dark grey one that plugs in the i/o port) but two seperate light grey/white units... could you plug both in and have say now 18 DCC usable locos or whatever, or would one be one on any unit??? I was just wondering if maybe the 1 on said one bachmann controller might have a different address that say another unit...??? does that make sense... i know... I should probably just buy a good unit too start with... 

What I will probably do is get a starter set, and upgrade the unit later if I see fit... just was wondering if it would be possible to use two main command controllers if you had them and actually get that to work... could we possibly do some electrical work and re-address one of the controllers where now 1 was really 11? 2 is 12, etc...?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

no this will not work properly since both units would have to have the power to the rails in sync with one and another. Not only that for the price of 2 bachmann units you are only a few $$$ shy of the Digitrax Zephyr or the NCE Power Cab. My money is on the Digitrax unit as far as expandability, usability and design.

Massey


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into those.... It's all new and has taken me several days to get fimilar with everything on dcc basics....


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

If you want to have more controllers you can look into JMRI its a computer software that lets you run your DCC trains thru 1 controller. I am just starting to use it but im sure there are some people here that can help you if your interested in going that route


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I got a NCE that's suppose to be here by Monday... so it doesn't matter.. lol...

At some point, I would like to get to the JMRI and use a tablet.... some of the cheap chinese knockoffs can be had for 80 bucks...


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i dont think jmri will run on a tablet mabey the windows 8 tablet when it comes out but i dont belive it will work on a tablet unless your just talking about using an app to run a train and have jmri on a computer


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There are programs that allow smartphones to be used as throttles but not full JMRI control. At the moment only a PC or MAC with a USB interface can give you full JMRI access. in the future you may be able to get your iPad to do more than just be a throttle.

Massey


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

You guys are correct, its not the jmri, but the one called Engine Driver or whatever... I have it on my android phone...

of course, a cheap laptop wouldn't be hard to come by either... or just steal the wifes... lol...


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Justin9 said:


> You guys are correct, its not the jmri, but the one called Engine Driver or whatever... I have it on my android phone...
> 
> of course, a cheap laptop wouldn't be hard to come by either... or just steal the wifes... lol...


Yes i have that one on my phone it needs a wifi connection to a computer running software!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A few Clarifications:
Engine Driver on android is JMRI it's just the light version.
You can connect many controllers or better word Throttles.
But you can connect only one Command Station.
To use the Engine driver or PC your going to need to get and interface such as a Digitrax PR3.


----------

